# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Dựng máy cắt CNC Gas/Plasma hiện đại

## Máy cắt CNC

Bạn muốn có 1 *máy CNC* Plasma hiện đại, với đầy đủ tính năng có thể đáp ứng đầy đủ các yêu câu khắt khe về gia công cơ khí như: độ chính xác, năng suất, thẩm mỹ và độ bền của máy…

Hãy truy cập trực tiếp website: *https://hancatEMC.com* để xem cụ thể , chi tiết những tính năng và hình ảnh mẫu máy cắt.

*Thế mạnh của EMC
*
– EMC sẽ cung cấp đầy đủ bản vẽ gia công chi tiết khung bệ máy cắt CNC.

– EMC cung cấp đầy đủ các bộ phận để cho máy cắt CNC có thể hoạt động được như: bộ điều khiển CNC, toàn bộ hệ thống điện, Driver, Motor, hộp số, bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động cho mỏ cắt Gas và Plasma, hệ thống đánh lửa tự động, van điện từ, xích nhựa, thanh răng, ray, bánh răng…

– EMC cung cấp phần mềm điều khiển CNC, các phần mềm sắp xếp và tối ưu hóa tôn…

– EMC chịu trách nhiệm lắp đặt, hướng dẫn vận hành thiết bị, chuyển giao công nghệ, phần mềm…để phía khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn gia công thành phẩm theo ý muốn.

EMC luôn mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chất lượng nhất. Sự hài lòng của khách hàng luôn là động lực tiếp cho EMC ngày càng phát triển !!!

----------


## CKD

Bạn post bài bừa bãi quá.
Nên gom lại thành một chủ đề, và để vào Doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu hoặc mua bán ấy.
Toàn là quảng cáo và backlink.

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

> Bạn post bài bừa bãi quá.
> Nên gom lại thành một chủ đề, và để vào Doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu hoặc mua bán ấy.
> Toàn là quảng cáo và backlink.


Yes sir!!! Mình sẽ rút kinh nghiệm.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ thớt, thành viên ở đây toàn dân thợ, bác dùng các từ có tính chất đùng đoàng như " chiêm ngưỡng ", " hiện đại " mà chỉ sơ sài mấy cái hình thì không ổn. Người xem sẽ có cảm giác bác nổ như Quảng nổ đấy bác. 

Mặc dù em biết bên bác làm ăn thật. Vài dòng góp ý với bác, quảng cáo thế này thì thà đừng làm còn hơn bác ạ

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

> Bác chủ thớt, thành viên ở đây toàn dân thợ, bác dùng các từ có tính chất đùng đoàng như " chiêm ngưỡng ", " hiện đại " mà chỉ sơ sài mấy cái hình thì không ổn. Người xem sẽ có cảm giác bác nổ như Quảng nổ đấy bác. 
> 
> Mặc dù em biết bên bác làm ăn thật. Vài dòng góp ý với bác, quảng cáo thế này thì thà đừng làm còn hơn bác ạ


Cảm ơn góp ý của bác. Em sẽ rút kinh nghiệm và sưu tầm những bức ảnh và video đẹp hơn cho anh em xem.

----------

